# Keeping litter mate in garage



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum but have been doing a lot of reading and must say this forum is full of helpful info.

Our situation is that we're planning on picking up 2 german shepherd litter mate in 2 weeks time. They will be 10 weeks old... This is not my first GSD. I had one when growing up so familiar with this breed. My wife plans on taking 2 1/2 weeks leave to help settle the new pups in... So we're going to crate train them... 

We've order 42 inch crate which they will sleep together and the crate will be in our room to help with bonding. I work 5 days a week and my wife works 3 days... So after her annual leave finishes we plan on leaving them in the garage while we're at work... The garage is empty so nothing for the pups to hurt them selves with... Is this a good idea? Our backyard is fenced off and we could leave them there but worried someone might steal them while we're at work...

I know some people leave their pups in the crate while at work and them come home during lunch but this is not possible for us...


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Crating them is okay, but why not crate them in your house? Not sure where you are located, but my garage heats up in the summer months. I would purchase two crates or at least get a divider while you're away at work to put in the crate.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Have you done all the appropriate research on why litter mates is a bad, bad, bad idea? If you decide to proceed anyways, your best bet is to find a setup that keeps them separated as much as possible.


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

d4lilbitz said:


> Crating them is okay, but why not crate them in your house? Not sure where you are located, but my garage heats up in the summer months. I would purchase two crates or at least get a divider while you're away at work to put in the crate.


Yeah we plan on crating them inside the house... The garage is when we're at work and thought giving them the freedom to have more space rather than be cramped in the crate... The garage is quite well insulated... so in winter it's warm, in summer it's cool...


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

LoveEcho said:


> Have you done all the appropriate research on why litter mates is a bad, bad, bad idea? If you decide to proceed anyways, your best bet is to find a setup that keeps them separated as much as possible.


Yeah we have... Spent a of time reading all the negative stuff but also found positive as well... We decided it's better for them to have each other as companion when we're at work so they are not too lonely... We plan on crating them together... When they get older, we'll allow them to sleep seperately


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Are they going to be loose in the garage? Be aware of the very large possibility that they will eventually start to fight as they mature. The most important factor to success with litter mates is keeping them separate as much as possible.

I'm not sure what positives you could possibly have found.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pick up two exercise pens and set them up with their own area in the garage....better yet - a small kennel for each there so they have some freedom of movement....pups will eat WALLS when they are bored!!! a small kennel can have a potty area and a play/sleeping area....

I also agree that the pups need separate accommodations....

Lee


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

So you think separate everything? Won't that make the pups feel isolated and lonely?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Separate everything. They need to bond with you, not each other. The setup you are describing is basically how you ensure litter mates will be a disaster.

Training and socializing need to be separate too.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LoveEcho said:


> Separate everything. They need to bond with you, not each other. The setup you are describing is basically how you ensure litter mates will be a disaster.
> 
> Training and socializing need to be separate too.


This.

You need to get two dogs for yourself! if you want two, not as companions for one another. Dogs sleep when you are not home. Then both will need training and attention, from you, separately.

It sounds to me as though you think that since you work a lot, you should get two dogs. The opposite is true. Getting more dogs will make it much more difficult, not easier to raise them.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

They need to be separated, they need to learn to be alone. You need to do everything with them separately.. I'm also not sure what positives you have found, but I'm pretty sure the negatives outway them. They will rely on each other too much, and they wont want to be separated.. Ever try to teach 2 puppies to sit while there fighting off the urge to wrestle? No.. because they don't fight off urges they just do it. The time it takes to train one puppy is exhausting, doing it with 2 would be horrid. Puppies need to be separated from their litter mates, and you, and their mother. They need to learn that it is okay to be alone, and that you are coming back. If you crate them together, eventually you will have to separate them, and neither will like it and both lose their minds. Also, crate training is very essential to house training if you work. what if one puppy thinks its okay to defecate in the crate, and teaches the other its ok. now you have 2 puppies defecating in a crate they have to share, and now 2 puppies you need to break of that habit.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LoveEcho said:


> Separate everything. They need to bond with you, not each other. The setup you are describing is basically how you ensure litter mates will be a disaster.
> 
> Training and socializing need to be separate too.


:thumbup:



Sunflowers said:


> This.
> 
> You need to get two dogs for yourself! if you want two, not as companions for one another. Dogs sleep when you are not home. Then both will need training and attention, from you, separately.
> 
> It sounds to me as though you think that since you work a lot, you should get two dogs. The opposite is true. Getting more dogs will make it much more difficult, not easier to raise them.


:thumbup:

Technically these dogs will be your first dogs, on your own, as an adult, that is very different from growing up with dogs that your parents owned. Now you are in charge of taking care of them financially and physically. You need to pay the vet bills, for food, training tools, toys, whatever destruction they cause, etc. 

1 puppy is very expensive, 2 puppies is extremely expensive, their 1st year of life includes several visits to the vet for shots and check ups and that's a lot of money.

Also keep in mind that as they get older senior dogs can be very, very expensive and you will have 2 of them and unfortunately you could lose them within months of each other and that is incredibly heartbreaking.

It is best that you get 1 puppy, raise it, train it, bond with it and then when it's around 2-3 years old you can get another puppy. Because one puppy might be easier to train and catch on quicker and the other one might need a lot more work and a lot more of your time. It's not fair to split your time between 2 puppies that deserve to have your full attention while they are growing up.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This this this! 

I don't think having 2 littermates is an awful idea at all.... for the experienced owner. One that knows how to handle and train them seperately and has the funds and time for that to happen. 

Try not to humanize your dog too much. It may sound like "he's lonely, he needs a friend," but that's not how dogs think. He will be fine, alone, and waiting for your return. Not once will he think "man I wish I had a friend, I'm so sad."

That's the hardest thing for us humans to do, is to stop putting human emotion into our animals.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Like wolfstraum and others said its a good idea keep them seperated in the garage by using a kennel. We are planning to get a kennel for the garage. Max is still young and can get into trouble in the garage if let loose. We also have a chihuahua and would need to keep them seperated when unsupervised to be on the safe side. Kennel in the garage is good when you working and out all day or going away and are having someone take care of dogs. so they are not cramped. We have a heater installed in the garage and use fans in the summer. I listed a website with some kennels at a decent price. Prices seem to vary. You would need somthing that they cant push,slide,jump or climb over.
Kennels & Runs Dog Kennels | Hayneedle.com


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Check out this thread made by another member about his 2 littermates fighting.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...3018-help-my-dogs-trying-kill-each-other.html


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

This forum is more geared toward sport/work people. First let me tell you there is absolutely nothing wrong with having the dogs bond to each other unless you don't want them too. My 3 dogs all love spending time together as did my 5 dogs before these. 

Littermates of same age and especially sex however are a problem. That can cause all kinds of issues down the road. I have done it but it is not easy and it is not for the first time dog owner. I wouldn't recommend it for my kids and they we raised with dogs and know how to do it. 

Get one dog trained first then get a second dog of the opposite sex. Make life easier on yourself.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

v-petn said:


> Yeah we have... Spent a of time reading all the negative stuff but also found positive as well... We decided it's better for them to have each other as companion when we're at work so they are not too lonely... We plan on crating them together... When they get older, we'll allow them to sleep seperately


They will bond too strongly with each other, especially when they have to be alone for amounts of time.
Crating them separately only when they are older is too late.
And yes, when the word gets out that two GSD pups are alone in the back yard, they will be at risk for being stolen. Not in a million years would I take that risk.
The only positive in a situation like this is the puppy stage: they tire easily, it is cute and they are having a blast. The negative, well you heard it all and it lasts about 13 years if things don't work out as you had hoped.

Look at the threads from Jake and Elwood (correct username?) They are doing a fabulous job in raising litter brothers but they followed all the advice.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Look at the threads from Jake and Elwood (correct username?) They are doing a fabulous job in raising litter brothers but they followed all the advice.


She also struggled significantly and has said she wouldn't make the same decision again....and that's WITH stepping up to the plate and working her butt off for those dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well since you've done tons of research I'm sure you've seen this:

Leerburg | Raising Two Pups at a Time: Why It's a Bad Idea

But you know better, so stick around! Get it right and we "won't" see you in the "Aggression" forum in 10 to 18 months.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

v-petn said:


> So you think separate everything? Won't that make the pups feel isolated and lonely?


Especially while they are home alone, separate everything. While they are younger, you can just put the crates next to each other. Even as they get older, just knowing that the other is there where they can see/hear, that is companionship for them.

Two GSD puppies at once can be overwhelming, especially siblings. Even if you bought one of the puppies and adopted an older rescue GSD, it would be a much smoother relationship for you to deal with. Had you given any thought to that? It sounds like you will give them a good GSD home, why don't you provide that home and love to at least one who needs it so badly? Rescues almost always give you a special relationship, and can provide guidance and stability to a puppy, and I tell you this from personal experience.

Susan


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

The get two dogs for company reason is almost as bad as people breeding so the female can experience being a mother!

I have had multiple dogs. But I do it for myself. Usually one is a rescue of some sort and the other is a show dog. I've had same sex, in Rottweiler's, a breed known to be same sex aggressive. I work from home, here nearly 24/7. Its a family business and my parents and brother also work from here. My dog(s) are rarely if ever alone. Two dogs especially same sex, need training. They must obey a stop it command. 9 times out of 10 through training you can stop a fight before it happens. With a knock it off command, its easier to break up a fight. I can guarantee with two you'll have a fight. Its very difficult to train two litter mates to a level they'll listen to you in stopping bad behavior. 

You must keep them separated from a young age. Two crates!!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Here is something to read too...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...3018-help-my-dogs-trying-kill-each-other.html

I like the comment that a good breeder would not sell littermates to the same household unless there was some really good solid thinking behind it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a great deal of good information has already been given .

I would recommend two kennels in the garage . 
Two littermates at the same time ? 
I question the breeder who sold them to you . I question whether they enjoyed the easy sale of two dogs at once . 

someone said "This forum is more geared toward sport/work people" So? Dog's psychology is still the same. We are talking about two littermates going through bonding periods , meeting critical developmental and training needs at the same time etc etc . 
That is different than dogs who are different ages who enjoy each others company.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It's not that the forum is more geared towards sports/work people, it's that the sport/work people have the experience to know that raising two littermates is a bad idea. 

Another thing to consider with littermates, is that they will get old at the same time, and you will have to deal with the vet cost of two seniors and potential health issues, and they will probably pass on around the same time. Extremely hard on you, emotionally and financially. 

You don't know the number of members we have had over the years who'se thought sequence went exactly as yours, and ended up with major issues, the pups beiing out of control because they didn't have the time or energy to work with them separately, or the dogs starting to fight as they got older. 

Some people couldn't even walk their pups together, because when they were young, they just wanted to play, so weren't tune in to learning leash walking etiquette, or as they got older just wanted to kill the other dog, which isn't much fun for anyone at all. 

You are getting the input and recommendations from people with years of experience in raising and training GSD's, I hope it means something and will take it into consideration.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

OP, please Google "Littermate syndrome". This is such a bad idea that there is a syndrome named for it and plenty of evidence as to why this is a very BAD idea. Especially for someone who is new to owning dogs as an adult.

There is nothing wrong with having multiple dogs and those dogs hanging out together and being friends. However as others have mentioned it is a very bad idea for puppies to be raised this way and it can create all sorts of lifelong struggles for the family if you do this.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> It's not that the forum is more geared towards sports/work people, it's that the sport/work people have the experience to know that raising two littermates is a bad


Sport/work people need their dogs to focus on and bond with them. That was all I meant. My dogs are free to be doggie if they would rather play with each other over me I don't care. As long as they follow nilf and house rules. 

Littermates or two puppies, don't have to be from the same litter, are bad ideas for a myriad of other reasons including like you said 2 seniors as well as two potty training. 
And you don't have to be a sport/work person to know that. Just doggie experienced. ?


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you all for taking the time to provide feedback... Ok I think you're all right... I'll let the breeder know we'll be taking only 1 puppy... Hopefully we can bond better and train him well... Then later on when he's a bit older, we'll adopt a dog from the pound... rescue a dog that are scheduled to be put down...

The pups are now 8 weeks and 2 days old... Hopefully the breeder understands.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

v-petn said:


> The pups are now 8 weeks and 2 days old... Hopefully the breeder understands.


The breeder should never have agreed to selling two puppies to the same home in the first place, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. Good luck and have fun with your puppy


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks... I can't wait to get him... I love GSD... so loyal and smart...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Agree that most legitimate breeders wouldn't have agreed to sell littermates in the first place. Going then on the assumption that this breeder probably isn't a very good one, I'd say to prepare yourself for a very angry breeder who may throw all sorts of demands and threats at you for changing your mind about how many puppies, and who may come up with ways to try to force you to take both puppies. Truthfully, it may not be a bad idea to write the breeder off entirely and look for another, better breeder, who knows more about dogs and cares more about their puppy placement than one who'd agree to sell littermates to someone without GSD experience. JMHO.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

v-petn said:


> Thanks... I can't wait to get him... I love GSD... so loyal and smart...[/
> Pups can be much work and puppies take lots of time and energy. I can not imagine having 2 pups at the same time dont think it would be enjoyable at all. Its nice to focus on one at a time. You will be happy with the choice you made. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

Chris Wild said:


> Agree that most legitimate breeders wouldn't have agreed to sell littermates in the first place. Going then on the assumption that this breeder probably isn't a very good one, I'd say to prepare yourself for a very angry breeder who may throw all sorts of demands and threats at you for changing your mind about how many puppies, and who may come up with ways to try to force you to take both puppies. Truthfully, it may not be a bad idea to write the breeder off entirely and look for another, better breeder, who knows more about dogs and cares more about their puppy placement than one who'd agree to sell littermates to someone without GSD experience. JMHO.


To be honest this breeder has many GSD and many other dogs as well... And at first he may not seem like a good breeder, that's what we thought... But truth is this guy loves his dogs... He also rescues many other dogs as well and takes them in... He's a nice man so I hope he understands.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

All hoarders love their dogs. Now it looks different from the picture you just painted.
Loving the dogs doesn't necessarily make a good breeder. You have a lot of good info here so listen to your gut. It usually knows best.


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> All hoarders love their dogs. Now it looks different from the picture you just painted.
> Loving the dogs doesn't necessarily make a good breeder. You have a lot of good info here so listen to your gut. It usually knows best.


Yeah my guts tell me only 1 puppy... I guess we thought that having them together will make it less lonely when we're at work but it looks like we and the dogs will suffer in the long run


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've raised a few of my own dogs from puppyhood. I've fostered puppies for a rescue. I've taken puppies from breeders and started raising them (for money or for fun). So I thought how BAD can it be, two littermates? When I got my last GSD, I had the breeder send me two males so I could make the final pick after living with them for a few weeks or months. Um yeah, after 48 hours I brought one to a friend! Luckily she's an awesome owner and has already accomplished a ton with her dog, as I have with mine. I guess I thought that they would play together and wear each other out, or be there to console each other and not cry all night. How it played out was they would run opposite directions and both be getting into trouble at the same time. At night they basically had a howling contest. Oh, and one had worms and the other a UTI. Littermates....NEVER again! Well, *maybe* another breed that is less energetic and drivey, but not German/working line GSDs!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> How it played out was they would run opposite directions and both be getting into trouble at the same time. At night they basically had a howling contest. Oh, and one had worms and the other a UTI. Littermates....NEVER again! Well, *maybe* another breed that is less energetic and drivey, but not German/working line GSDs!


Argh I had forgotten how my two would manage to lock themselves into two different rooms at the same time. I'm surprised we survived their puppyhood. I'm tired just thinking about it!


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

Liesje said:


> I've raised a few of my own dogs from puppyhood. I've fostered puppies for a rescue. I've taken puppies from breeders and started raising them (for money or for fun). So I thought how BAD can it be, two littermates? When I got my last GSD, I had the breeder send me two males so I could make the final pick after living with them for a few weeks or months. Um yeah, after 48 hours I brought one to a friend! Luckily she's an awesome owner and has already accomplished a ton with her dog, as I have with mine. I guess I thought that they would play together and wear each other out, or be there to console each other and not cry all night. How it played out was they would run opposite directions and both be getting into trouble at the same time. At night they basically had a howling contest. Oh, and one had worms and the other a UTI. Littermates....NEVER again! Well, *maybe* another breed that is less energetic and drivey, but not German/working line GSDs!


Wow that sounds bad.. looks like we're making the right decision then...


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

It's so satisfying to see someone truly listen to solid advice from experienced people and make a good decision. Congrats on your new puppy, OP! I learned a lot from reading all of these comments and it seems you are really making the right choice with only one pup.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Sport/work people need their dogs to focus on and bond with them. That was all I meant. My dogs are free to be doggie if they would rather play with each other over me I don't care.
> And you don't have to be a sport/work person to know that. Just doggie experienced. ?


Hmmmm I'm not a hard core sport/work person, but I still expected (and expect now of my current dog - working on that...) our rescued littermates from years ago to prefer interaction with me than with each other or other dogs, after a lot of training of course. Personal preference, maybe 

OP, I think you are making the right decision  My family rescued 3 GSD littermates when I was younger and we all lived in another country, and that was TOUGH. We got extensive support from the rescue, local breeders and trainers, but it was still nightmarish at times. In the end, they lived long and happy lives, but none of us would do it again!

Good luck with your puppy, from whichever breeder, and have fun!


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

AddieGirl said:


> It's so satisfying to see someone truly listen to solid advice from experienced people and make a good decision. Congrats on your new puppy, OP! I learned a lot from reading all of these comments and it seems you are really making the right choice with only one pup.


Thanks... I know sometimes it's hard for people to hear the truth... but i value peoples opinion especially those who have experience in the matter...

Looks like the 42 inch crate is too big and it doesn't come with a divider so I'll have to find a away to section it off...


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

Chai said:


> Hmmmm I'm not a hard core sport/work person, but I still expected (and expect now of my current dog - working on that...) our rescued littermates from years ago to prefer interaction with me than with each other or other dogs, after a lot of training of course. Personal preference, maybe
> 
> OP, I think you are making the right decision  My family rescued 3 GSD littermates when I was younger and we all lived in another country, and that was TOUGH. We got extensive support from the rescue, local breeders and trainers, but it was still nightmarish at times. In the end, they lived long and happy lives, but none of us would do it again!
> 
> Good luck with your puppy, from whichever breeder, and have fun!


We won't have any help.. It'll just be my wife and I looking after them... So i can see now we would really struggle. I guess deep down we knew it was the wrong decision... I feel better now that we're only getting one


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok I just got off the phone with the breeder and he was great... really understanding and happy for us to just take one... so that's a relief...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

GOOD FOR YOU V-petn!

And By The Way.....Welcome to the forum! :welcome:

Moms


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> GOOD FOR YOU V-petn!
> 
> And By The Way.....Welcome to the forum! :welcome:
> 
> Moms


Thanks.. I'm sure I'll have many questions later on...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

v-petn said:


> Thank you all for taking the time to provide feedback... Ok I think you're all right... I'll let the breeder know we'll be taking only 1 puppy... Hopefully we can bond better and train him well... Then later on when he's a bit older, we'll adopt a dog from the pound... rescue a dog that are scheduled to be put down...
> 
> The pups are now 8 weeks and 2 days old... Hopefully the breeder understands.





v-petn said:


> Thanks... I know sometimes it's hard for people to hear the truth... but i value peoples opinion especially those who have experience in the matter...
> 
> Looks like the 42 inch crate is too big and it doesn't come with a divider so I'll have to find a away to section it off...


:happyboogie: Doing the happy dance, not because we you were convinced but because of how awesome you really took the advice given to you. A lot come here wanting a response and get very offended and defensive when told the truth about their situation. THANK YOU for considering your new puppy first and your wants second, and THANK YOU for taking the time to think about it first. I see great things in your future with your pup if you continue to be this receptive with advice. 



v-petn said:


> Thanks.. I'm sure I'll have many questions later on...


Ask away, as you know, we aren't shy about sharing our opinions 

Oh and about the crate.. If you already have a wire one and don't want to buy another, you can create a divider of your own. I have heard of people using solid plastic boxes in with their pup to section them off.. not anything that the puppy can chew up, like card board or the like. You may even be able to get a piece of wood fromt he hardware store for cheap to seperate. I googled, "creating your own divider in a crate" and there were many links that came up with great ideas.


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> :happyboogie: Doing the happy dance, not because we you were convinced but because of how awesome you really took the advice given to you. A lot come here wanting a response and get very offended and defensive when told the truth about their situation. THANK YOU for considering your new puppy first and your wants second, and THANK YOU for taking the time to think about it first. I see great things in your future with your pup if you continue to be this receptive with advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah I don't normal listen when it comes to my own needs but I have to think of the little fellow...

Yeah I was thinking of using wood from hardware store... I'll google what you suggested and see if I can do it myself


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

v-petn said:


> haha yeah I don't normal listen when it comes to my own needs but I have to think of the little fellow...
> 
> Yeah I was thinking of using wood from hardware store... I'll google what you suggested and see if I can do it myself


Looks fairly easy to me. We are getting a puppy this fall and I only have a large wire crate, and while I can afford a new small one, she will only grow out of it, so figured I would do something similar with the large wire one. You'll have to let me know how that turns out and what works for you?

When do you get him/her? Sorry if you posted that already..


----------



## v-petn (Jun 18, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> Looks fairly easy to me. We are getting a puppy this fall and I only have a large wire crate, and while I can afford a new small one, she will only grow out of it, so figured I would do something similar with the large wire one. You'll have to let me know how that turns out and what works for you?
> 
> When do you get him/her? Sorry if you posted that already..


No worries I'm no handy man but gonna give it a crack and see how I go...

I'll be getting him in a couple of weeks when he turns 10 weeks...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

v-petn said:


> No worries I'm no handy man but gonna give it a crack and see how I go...
> 
> I'll be getting him in a couple of weeks when he turns 10 weeks...


Exciting! Be sure to share pictures!


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh man.. two GSDs. Good for your for listening to everyone's advice! One is definitely the way to go. That one pup will thrive under the focused attention and resources you'll be able to provide him (or her). I'm not even certain how some members here manage more then one GSD ever! If I get a second dog, it'll definitely be a lower drive, lower energy dog to balance things out a little, haha. I can only go for so many runs in a day


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Cobe914 said:


> Oh man.. two GSDs. Good for your for listening to everyone's advice! One is definitely the way to go. That one pup will thrive under the focused attention and resources you'll be able to provide him (or her). I'm not even certain how some members here manage more then one GSD ever! If I get a second dog, it'll definitely be a lower drive, lower energy dog to balance things out a little, haha. I can only go for so many runs in a day


Yep! Looking for a Collie next year when Deja is more sensible.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> Yep! Looking for a Collie next year when Deja is more sensible.


Smooth? Rough? I love collies! I have a friend that is a herding judge and breeds collies that herd, and also win in conformation. Pretty cool.  Years ago, I almost got a tri-color smooth from her, but she decided not to sell her. She kept her and she put HXAS and HSBS titles on her. Which I translate to mean Herding Advanced Course A Sheep and Herding Started Course B Sheep.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Smooth? Rough? I love collies! I have a friend that is a herding judge and breeds collies that herd, and also win in conformation. Pretty cool.  Years ago, I almost got a tri-color smooth from her, but she decided not to sell her. She kept her and she put HXAS and HSBS titles on her. Which I translate to mean Herding Advanced Course A Sheep and Herding Started Course B Sheep.


I love the rough but not practical in the NW due to burs and wasps, clinging in the coat.
I still need to get used to the smooth look. But think I will go with the rough though.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

v-petn...you are a wise man, welcome to the board!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

WOW???? We actually kept someone from attending the school of hard knocks???

I attended it with my "third" dog, first GSD! First stitches for me ever! Breaking up...dog fights...good times ,good times!:blush:

Congratulations on a good call!


----------

